# Lagerspiel Skeen!!!!!



## fissenid (1. September 2011)

Hallo!

ich fahre seit Oktober 2010 ein Skeen. Ich habe am Sonntag nun festgestellt, das ich schon leichtes Spiel in den Lagern habe.

Wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anheben und dabei das Hinterad zum Boden drücke ist Spiel in den Lagern zu spüren!

Wer hat ähnliche Probleme???

Lagertausch in der Garantiezeit???

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

Betrifft das Spiel die kompletten Hinterbaulager?  Wieviel km hast du abgespult?

Hast du schonmal probiert alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment nachzuziehen? Ist das Spiel dann immernoch vorhanden?

Wegen Garantie einfach mal bei Radon selbst erkundigen - vermute aber fast, dass die Lager unter Verschleissteile fallen

Werde nachher mal das Skeen meiner besseren Hälfte inspizierren, ob dort auch Spiel vorhanden ist....

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

Radon bietet einen Lagersatz für das Skeen an: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a49186/lagersatz-fuer-skeen.html

oder ggf. durch andere Lager (SKF oder ähnliches) ersetzen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## fissenid (1. September 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Betrifft das Spiel die kompletten Hinterbaulager?  Wieviel km hast du abgespult?
> 
> Hast du schonmal probiert alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment nachzuziehen? Ist das Spiel dann immernoch vorhanden?
> 
> ...



Also von welchem Lager es kommt kann ich noch nicht lokalisieren!
Ich habe z. Zt. ca. 3000km auf der Uhr!!!

Das nachziehen der Lager werde ich mal versuchen! Immerhin war auch schon eine der Kettenblattschrauben lose>!!!


----------



## Blut Svente (2. September 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> Also von welchem Lager es kommt kann ich noch nicht lokalisieren!
> Ich habe z. Zt. ca. 3000km auf der Uhr!!!
> 
> Das nachziehen der Lager werde ich mal versuchen! Immerhin war auch schon eine der Kettenblattschrauben lose>!!!



 ich vermute es sind die Buchsen vom Dämpfer. LAGER MAX 5Nm sonst sind sie ganz schnell in Eimer! Schraubensicherung "mittelfest"


----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. März 2015)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich vermute es sind die Buchsen vom Dämpfer. LAGER MAX 5Nm sonst sind sie ganz schnell in Eimer! Schraubensicherung "mittelfest"



Danke für den Hinweis, werde jetzt alle Lager mit nur 5NM anziehen! Die Werkstatt von Radon schrieb ich soll 8NM verwenden!


----------

